# Very slow first UDS build



## smurf assassin (Jun 10, 2014)

Promised that i would post pics of how i'm doing, so here you go.

First of all i got a sealed drum from a mate, so had to cut the lid out.













IMAG0182.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0183.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0184.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0185.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014






going to use my weber lid as my lid for now, just got to get an aluminium strip and attach round the inside rim.













IMAG0186.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0187.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0188.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014






drilled 3 holes at the bottom about 20mm for now(divided drum into quarters but only used 3 positions) as i want to put a shelf at the front.Then starting burning out, as of today has been burned out 3 times as i had alot of broken fence panels to get rid of.













IMAG0190.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0230.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014


















IMAG0231.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014






just got my stainless steel parts come through the post today, and 2 cans of bbq paint on it's way. Just got to get 2 lever ball valves and still trying to find something for my fire basket.













IMAG0235.jpg



__ smurf assassin
__ Jun 10, 2014






Will keep you guys updated but is a slow progress as i have 5 kids :)


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Smurf, did you not have any luck with that stainless plasterer's mesh then ? I need a rocket up my arse to get my build going ! I've started making space in the garage but my son's buying his first house and moving from rented, if he sees room in my garage, you can bet he'll want to store some of his gear there.


----------



## smurf assassin (Jun 12, 2014)

On deeper inspection, it seems that the plasters mesh is about 0.5mm thick. So have opted for a 3mm thick mild steel  weld mesh with about 25mm spaces and with my calculations, should be able to make a 38cm square basket out of 1 sheet for about £40


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, sorry.  I have been away for a few days.  I thought that mesh might be too light but wasn't sure.  Just as a thought; I see many folks making square baskets, why not round?  One circle for the bottom and one continuous piece for the sides.  Cut the side piece so that it rolls around on the narrower side of the diamond shaped holes, not the 25mm side.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

